# Creating an external heat sink



## bamahabir (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey folks, I was wondering if anyone has tried this or if it'll possibly work. My dad was using my 6v haiku on high and after about a few minutes of use it became unbearably hot. It's to be expected but it does put a limit on it.

My idea is to use diamond thermal paste in around the fins of head of the haiku and wrap copper wire between the grooves. I'd like to consolidate the heat from being everywhere around the top of the light to the wires themselves. 

Now granted I don't know much about the principals about how this all works, but it seems like a fun project. 

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 26, 2012)

The thermal limit in most lights is getting heat into the air. Research the techniques used to make this transfer. When is each most important? What can you do to help the light?

The short version is that you hit a plain limit for practical heat dissipation in any quality host. A poorly planned modification will reduce the performance in most situations. Thermal paste is a relatively poor thermal conductor, compared to metal or a hand.


----------



## bamahabir (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm so basically what your saying is do your research and plan a good mod or you'll **** up what's already a good design.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 29, 2012)

bamahabir said:


> Hmm so basically what your saying is do your research and plan a good mod or you'll **** up what's already a good design.


Yup! The simplest external heat sink is a glass or ziploc bag of water. Transparent, good thermal interface, high mass. Tough to operate the light and bulky, though.


----------



## bamahabir (Dec 31, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Yup! The simplest external heat sink is a glass or ziploc bag of water. Transparent, good thermal interface, high mass. Tough to operate the light and bulky, though.



Hmm maybe if someone created an o-ring filled with water? That would be something.


----------

